# Preparing Storage Bins for harvest



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agweb on storage facilities.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._grain_harvest/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No need to prep bins here unless someone wants to rent them from say maybe Minnesota. What little crop I have will go straight to elevator to fill contracts and anything left, I will get rid of asap. With the aflatoxin risk, I am going to let someone else have the headaches.


----------

